# This week's Aldi specials.....



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thur-27-aug/product-detail/ps/p/one-cup-coffee-maker/

No idea about performance but it looks interesting and as it actually fits a travel mug and has a re-usable filter, there may be some merits to it?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Who's going to bench test it?


----------



## elonii (Jun 24, 2015)

If enough people paypal me 50p, I'll do it. I'll even post a picture of my snobby face going "blerch". Actually, it would be good if it was semi OK. Looks suitcase sized!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry to be a grouch, but I don't see why people get excited by Aldi/Lidl stuff. It's just rebaged Chinese stuff. EBay is full of it, eg:

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/QUEST-One-1-Single-Serve-One-Cup-Personal-Coffee-Maker-Pod-420-ml-Travel-Mug-/311321685535?nav=SEARCH


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> Sorry to be a grouch, but I don't see why people get excited by Aldi/Lidl stuff. It's just rebaged Chinese stuff. EBay is full of it, eg:
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/QUEST-One-1-Single-Serve-One-Cup-Personal-Coffee-Maker-Pod-420-ml-Travel-Mug-/311321685535?nav=SEARCH


Because in this case, you are buying it from a reputable shop and it has a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Spazbarista said:


> Sorry to be a grouch, but I don't see why people get excited by Aldi/Lidl stuff. It's just rebaged Chinese stuff. EBay is full of it, eg:
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/QUEST-One-1-Single-Serve-One-Cup-Personal-Coffee-Maker-Pod-420-ml-Travel-Mug-/311321685535?nav=SEARCH





dfk41 said:


> Because in this case, you are buying it from a reputable shop and it has a 3 year warranty.


And its £2 cheaper at Aldi


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

with a 60 day no quibble returns policy as well.... you could use this, decide its crap and still get a full refund. Theres not many places you can get a 3yr warranty on a +/- £10 electrical item.

I've had a few superb items from there, like a pole hedge trimmer, mini deep fat fryer and all for far less than anywhere else along with better warranty. Theres a load of old crap there as well which you have to weed out, but from time to time we come up trumps.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I have to say I really rate these Aldi wagyu burgers.

I flatten them out a bit with the palm of my hand so they cook quicker then BBQ them, put them in a brioche bun with some Camembert and fried onions a touch of mustard and some ketchup and some sliced gherkin. Hardly any fat comes out. Superb burgers. I could live on them

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thur-27-aug/product-detail/ps/p/specially-selected-wagyu-beef-burgers-7/


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Come on who's going to try one out?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Wuyang said:


> Come on who's going to try one out?


Not me.. My other half made some suggestive noises about the amount of coffee equipment I've introduced to the kitchen the other day, so I'm out..


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I have to say I really rate these Aldi wagyu burgers.
> 
> I flatten them out a bit with the palm of my hand so they cook quicker then BBQ them, put them in a brioche bun with some Camembert and fried onions a touch of mustard and some ketchup and some sliced gherkin. Hardly any fat comes out. Superb burgers. I could live on them
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thur-27-aug/product-detail/ps/p/specially-selected-wagyu-beef-burgers-7/


Sounds lovely with the exception of the brioche bun!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

roaringboy said:


> Sounds lovely with the exception of the brioche bun!


I'm with you on that, I can't wait for the craze of putting burgers in brioche buns to change (in restaurants etc). Fair enough those who like em.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I have to say I really rate these Aldi wagyu burgers.
> 
> I flatten them out a bit with the palm of my hand so they cook quicker then BBQ them, put them in a brioche bun with some Camembert and fried onions a touch of mustard and some ketchup and some sliced gherkin. Hardly any fat comes out. Superb burgers. I could live on them
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thur-27-aug/product-detail/ps/p/specially-selected-wagyu-beef-burgers-7/


Aldi and Wagyu should never be used in the same sentence according to my stubborn-to-change-in-this-instance world view.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

P.s meat is murder. Apparently.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> I'm with you on that, I can't wait for the craze of putting burgers in brioche buns to change (in restaurants etc). Fair enough those who like em.


And another annoying craze? Pubs/restaurants putting burgers on a smelly wooden board and stacking 4 chunky thrice fried chips and two large battered onion rings and getting away with charging up to £15!!


----------



## jon.horner (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't mind burgers on a board. A meal on a slate served with gravy really winds me up though. How do you eat that without getting gravy all over the table and your lap!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

roaringboy said:


> Sounds lovely with the exception of the brioche bun!





jlarkin said:


> I'm with you on that, I can't wait for the craze of putting burgers in brioche buns to change (in restaurants etc). Fair enough those who like em.


Wow, hating on the brioche bun









I like them because they manage to stay in one piece whilst I eat my burger. Ive found that sometimes ordinary bread buns can fail catastrophically and fall apart leaving me with an unmanageable mess.

What gets me is when someone orders a burger and then disassembles it on their plate and eats it with a knife and fork !


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the brioche, sweet of the bread vs the saltiness of the beef!


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

It'd be nice if places offered it as a choice. I love a burger but if says brioche bun in the description, I never order it!

Nothing worse than when it comes in a slate or piece of wood imo! Give me a plate!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Had the Aldi wagyu burgers today in homemade brioche buns, but forgot to get the Camembert so had to make do with cheddar.

Tomatoes from the garden too.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

jonc said:


> P.s meat is murder. Apparently.


Tasty, tasty murder.


----------

